# Dust Bath??



## RouttyChicks (Apr 14, 2014)

I want to make an area for my four hens to dust bathe and was thinking i could use one of those tubs like you get from the hospital (you know, the one that is always on the counter in the rooms when you arrive).
Am i on the right track for such a set up?
What do i put in it for them to dust bathe?
Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A couple of problems, first is that they're liable to tip over something that small and the second? They'll empty it in no time. Dirt, sand, whatever it is you use will go flying every where when they dust bathe. 

You can try sinking it in the ground and filling it with sand but they'll still empty it so you'll have to refill.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Mine dig their own holes around the yard. If you want to help them out you can just take a shovel and turn over a piece of soil and crumble it up.


----------

